# a few box's



## George Watkins (Mar 13, 2011)

hello folks

it was meant to be more yew hollow forms today but i forgot to cut any logs yesterday and I wont use my chainsaw on a sunday so box's it was!!

Mervyn Cadmen's PR resin guinness blank
2.5" wide by 3 1/4" tall










Bocote 2 1/4" wide by 3" tall









cocobolo 2 1/4" wide by 3.5" tall





masur birch 2.5" wide by 3 3/4" tall









group shot


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice, beautifull forms and grain match
Very well done.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 13, 2011)

they all look great. i really like the masur birch one


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 13, 2011)

the first one (pr) is just awesome and the  masur birch is my second favorite. I would like to do some stuff like this but all I am set up for is pens. 
What attachments would I need for my lathe to make something like this?


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you

Ruby pen turning: just a chuck really with normal dovetail jaws fitted 

there's a few tricks with making box's but the main thing to focus on is the finish and the fit of the lid, its best to rough turn all wood and let it move and settle over a few months then make the box- that way the wood will stay perfectly concentric and the fit of the lid will stay exactly where you made it


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow. Great boxes.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 13, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## holmqer (Mar 13, 2011)

A great set of boxes! I keep getting tempted to make more of them. I made a few in the past, but nothing this nice.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 13, 2011)

They are great as always George!
Classic shapes and perfectly proportioned!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 13, 2011)

Outstanding, George!!!The best way to get good at making something, is to make many of them.


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are beauties,Great job!!!


Steve


----------



## David Keller (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## CharlesH (Mar 14, 2011)

Your work is inspiring. I feel like getting a chuck now.

Finish is top notch, your work really shows the beauty of the wood.

Thanks for sharing,

Charles


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 14, 2011)

As always I am very impressed with your box making ability.  Forget the beautiful wood and PR your turning ability is amazing.  Great work and yes beautiful wood and PR to go along with it.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for all of your comments they mean allot to me


----------



## alphageek (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow... you know every time this thread appears, I have to come back in and look at that birch box.  That is one of the most beautiful wood items I have ever seen.


----------

